# Just joined up, another new TTOC member



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all, I have just joined up got my confirmation number but not my membership number email, which I have read of in other threads when I get it I will set up my sig. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

PS I cannot even see where the Market place is so I do not know if I have access.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the club  .

Cheers


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

kasandrich said:


> Hi all, I have just joined up got my confirmation number but not my membership number email, which I have read of in other threads when I get it I will set up my sig. [smiley=book2.gif]


Until the TTOC pay his salary he needs to work for a living, he'll be in soon


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top man welcome


----------

